# Denis....



## sizzlingbadger (Oct 3, 2009)

Off Topic... is this guy any relation to you ?  http://www.denispage.com/denis_page


----------



## Brad Snyder (Oct 4, 2009)

Nik, that's not our Denis, I don't know if it's a relative. I first tripped over that down under version, when, ....

I'll let Denis finish the story. Tell them about the great *Find the real Denis* contest you hosted a while back Denis!


----------



## Denis Pagé (Oct 5, 2009)

If this post and the two above it are moved to the Lounge, I may tell...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 5, 2009)

Done deal!


----------



## Gene McCullagh (Oct 6, 2009)

OK. We're in the lounge. What's the story Denis?????


----------



## MarkNicholas (Oct 7, 2009)

Yep we are all waiting ........


----------



## Denis Pagé (Oct 7, 2009)

[quote author=sizzlingbadger link=topic=8'29.msg546'1#msg546'1 date=1254598965]
Off Topic... is this guy any relation to you ?  http://www.denispage.com/denis_page 
[/quote]
Sorry as I had to delay my answer for technical reasons...

As Brad pointed out this Denis Pagé is a little less than 12,756.3 km down under my feet! :fi_lone_ranger: Also, I don't see where is the relation in the family.

If you change the last two letters of his domain name then you can get mine. And No! It is not denispage.cn :icon_mrgreen:


----------



## Denis Pagé (Oct 7, 2009)

[quote author=Gene McCullagh link=topic=8'29.msg5477'#msg5477' date=1254849298]
OK. We're in the lounge. What's the story Denis? ??? ?
[/quote]
Ah! The story Brad is talking about? It was originally in the Guru's discussion so most won't see it. But as this is open to you Gene, you will find it here: Who am I ?

For the others: In the previous version of lightroomqueen.com/community, each member was invited to put his passport like photo in his profile (I miss that). It took over a year for me to show one because you know, it his hard to find the face of the photographer in his images...  

Once I found one that pleased me, before showing it, I ran a small funny contest challenging the other gurus to guess "Who I am" in a serie of 15 portraits. For reference, here it is again as an attachement.

If you want to guess feel free to have fun with it but it will be best if those who saw my profile in the old version of the forum keep shut. 8)


----------



## Brad Snyder (Oct 7, 2009)

And that's how I found the Denis Page' in New Zealand, trying to 'cheat' on 'Where's Denis'


----------



## Gene McCullagh (Oct 10, 2009)

Ah. Yes. I remember that! LOL


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 11, 2009)

Denis, is this an invitation to see how good we can make you look with the supplied images???    :icon_lol:


----------



## Denis Pagé (Oct 13, 2009)

: As you wish Geoff... 

And for those who still wonder... I am #4 :fi_lone_ranger:


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Oct 14, 2009)

I guessed you were still in Canada but thought there may be a chance there was a tenuous link.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Oct 15, 2009)

Seem the link is just by Earth's core... :icon_arrowd:


----------

